# Hurricane Ian Florida Resort Updates thread!



## Lisa P

So far, it appears that the SW Florida coast from Englewood to Bonita Beach was hit very hard, including Venice, Charlotte Harbor, Punta Gorda, Cape Coral, Fort Myers, and Sanibel/Captiva Islands. To a lesser extent, flooding has been reported in central Florida, including greater Orlando. Now, it's on the central/north Atlantic coast of Florida, heading up past Daytona. These things are impossible to predict and everyone is wondering about the actual damage, once it's gone.

Our DS/DDIL and their family are visiting us in NC from north Tampa. We're thankful that they're all safe. Their condo, 20 minutes inland, apparently has power and was spared major damage. Some of their neighbors had evacuated Tampa to Orlando, only to experience hotel window damage in Orlando! Still praying for the people of Florida. Would like to hear reports from other Tuggers/Floridians re: how they've managed. Later, we'll hear about the many timeshare resorts. Anyone reporting in?


----------



## needvaca

Bridge (causeway) to Sanibel and Captiva is down.  I hope everyone evacuated as they were told to do.








						After devastating Florida, Ian becomes a hurricane again and heads for South Carolina: Live updates
					

A day after creating historic flooding in Florida and leaving much of the state without power, Ian is out over the Atlantic and heading toward South Carolina, where it is expected to make its second U.S. landfall on Friday.



					www.npr.org


----------



## buzglyd

I’m currently at Vistana Beach Club in Jensen beach. A palm tree blew over and landed on the wooden beach walkway and broke the railing. Glad no one was walking on it when the tree came down. It’s still very windy but we never lost power or internet. 

We were thinking about driving back to Clearwater Beach today but I checked the beach cams and it’s still very windy there as well so might as well stay off the road until the tail end of this blows through.


----------



## Quimby4

Saw Naples and Marco Island took a hit. Wondering how the Marriott Crystal Shores and other Marco Isl properties faired.


----------



## TUGBrian

great thread, was coming here to start one and was happy to see it already going!

here is the timeshare map of all those that appear to be at "ground zero"...ill try to come up with a list and see if we can get updates for each!


----------



## TUGBrian

*Sarasota:*
Sandpiper Beach Club
Calini Beach Club
Siesta Sands Beach Resort
Hibiscus Suites
Sarasota Sands
Lido Beach Resort

*Englewood:*
Englewood Beach and Yacht Club

*Punta Gorda/Port Charlotte:*
Charlotte Bay Resort
Fishermans Village

*Captiva/Sanibel island:*
South Seas Resort
Hurricane House
Caribe Beach Resort
sanibel cottages
casa ybel
sanibel beach club
tortuga beach club
surfrider beach club
shell island beach club
lighthouse resort and club
sanibel harbour resort

*Cape coral*
marinavillage

*Ft. Meyers/bonita Springs*
Pink Shell Beach Resort
Beach Club
Windward Passage
Bel-Air Beach Club
Sandcastle Beach Club
Royal Beach Club
Harbour House
Marina Village Snug Harbor
Estero Island Beach Club
Sunstream Vacation Club/Diamondhead beach resort
Neptune resort
Island Towers
Kahlua Beach Club
Lahaina Inn
Seawatch on the beach
Caribbean beach club
mariners boathouse
tropical sands
hyatt Coconut Plantation
Bonita resort


*Naples*
gulf pointe
vanderbilt beach and harbour
inn at pelican bay
park shore
white sands resort
bayfront inn
sandrift resort
charter club naples bay

*Marco Island*
marco inn
marco resort and club
sunrise bay
susnet cove
marriott crystal shores
eagles nest
club regency
surf club of marco


*Keys*
Galleon resort
ocean key house
hyatt sunset harbor
banyan resort
coconut beach resort
hyatt windward pointe
coconut mallory resort
hyatt beach house
coral hammock
hawks nest
tranquility bay
marathon key beach club
reef at marathon
indigo reef
cocoplum beach 
hawks cay
caloosa cove
topsider resort
matecumbe
ocean pointe key largo
florida bay club
port largo villas
hammocks at marathon
anchorage resort


----------



## TUGBrian

please let me know if some were missed!  the google integrated maps might have some really old data in it!

also if there is already an existing thread for a specific resort with updates, can just link them here in this one for consolidation purposes!


----------



## TUGBrian

Marco Island Marriott Updates


----------



## TUGBrian

Hyatt Coconut Plantation updates


----------



## buzglyd

TUGBrian said:


> please let me know if some were missed!  the google integrated maps might have some really old data in it!
> 
> also if there is already an existing thread for a specific resort with updates, can just link them here in this one for consolidation purposes!



Charter Club on Marco Island. I happened to see a post in the FB group and they said the resort weathered the storm ok. They haven’t done individual unit inspections yet.

Marco is further south than Sanibel and wasn’t on the insane side of the storm the way it was moving. I’m concerned about the Ft Myers and Sanibel resorts.


----------



## TUGBrian

i just saw on the news that the keys took a pretty good beating as it passed by them before it hit land, and have not really heard many updates on any of those resorts either!


----------



## TUGBrian

marriott crystal shores notification


----------



## TUGBrian

florida bay club (key largo) posted this to their facebook page a few hours ago, guess its not so bad there!


----------



## TUGBrian

on the other side of the state, coco beach resort (cape Canaveral area) posted this:

"Good Afternoon Hope everyone stayed safe. The Resort and Beach area all held up well, and We are all safe.  See you on Saturday. "


----------



## buzglyd

I just talked to a friend in Clearwater Beach and she said it’s totally dry. She also mentioned normal storms that hit are worse than this as far as water damage. She was referring to Clearwater beach and not the southern part of the state. So, I’m guessing the upper gulf resorts are probably in good shape. I’ll be leaving Jensen beach and driving west tomorrow.


----------



## TUGBrian

yes, the reporters in tampa/etc are showing relatively low impacts from the storm!  extremely lucky!


----------



## buzglyd

TUGBrian said:


> yes, the reporters in tampa/etc are showing relatively low impacts from the storm!  extremely lucky!



Yes. When the storm sucked a lot of water out of the bay I thought it was going to be chaos when it all flowed back in. My place is on the 3rd floor so I really wasn’t worried about that. I just didn’t want my 2020 car to get destroyed.


----------



## TUGBrian

wyndham clearwater beach posted this just a few hours ago:



> Access to Clearwater Beach has been restored, and we are fully operational after the passing of Hurricane Ian. We will begin welcoming back guests on October 1st, 2022.


----------



## pedro47

To everyone in SW Florida our prayers are with you. Just Be Safe.


----------



## TUGBrian

atlantic terrace resort (daytona beach) posted this, things might be worse there than expected!



> Dear Owners!
> We appreciate your compassion when it comes to our resort and staff. There have been many questions out there about the current condition of Atlantic Terrace. Due to the local curfew in place, flash flooding and bridge closures, our staff won’t be able to get to the property until tomorrow morning. Once on site, we will do a comprehensive inspection and we will give you an accurate update on the resort.
> Some of our staff suffered extensive flood damages to their homes and vehicles, so we might have limited number of employees on site tomorrow to deal with the aftermath of the storm. Our priority will be to begin the immediate cleanup and to communicate with guests who are scheduled to arrive tomorrow and next week. The phone lines will be busy. We are asking you to be patient if you can’t get through right away.
> Stay tuned for updates!
> Thank you for all the prayers and support!


----------



## TUGBrian

udpate on turtle club/vanderbilt beach:









						Coconut Plantation and Ian - updates
					

We have a reservation there in Nov and IAN is pretty much a direct hit near them.  Once anyone gets news after the hurricane, please post.  I have a friend who arrived there last Sunday. The beach had already been closed. They closed the pool Monday.  Then they were told to evacuate Tuesday...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TravelTime

Maybe someone knows the answer to this question. Why has the storm surge been so extreme with this hurricane?


----------



## TravelTime

A few lessons I hope people learn are:
1) Evacuate when you are told to do so.
2) Make sure your home insurance also covers floods.
3) Know that hurricanes can change direction at any time but the general vicinity is often correct.
4) Just because you are inland does not mean you will not have extremely heavy rains and flooding.


----------



## DaveNV

TravelTime said:


> Maybe someone knows the answer to this question. Why has the storm surge been so extreme with this hurricane?



From what was described on the channel I was watching, part of the answer is because of where the storm came ashore. At Naples, there is a natural inward curve to the coastline.  The storm moved so slowly, there was lots of time and increasingly more wind pushing the seawater onshore. Because there are rivers in that area, the water flowed upriver, and caused damage further inland than it may have otherwise. 

Dave


----------



## Sugarcubesea

DaveNV said:


> From what was described on the channel I was watching, part of the answer is because of where the storm came ashore. At Naples, there is a natural inward curve to the coastline.  The storm moved so slowly, there was lots of time and increasingly more wind pushing the seawater onshore. Because there are rivers in that area, the water flowed upriver, and caused damage further inland than it may have otherwise.
> 
> Dave



Naples got hit so hard during this storm, I think it's actually worse than Irma.


----------



## TravelTime

Sugarcubesea said:


> Naples got hit so hard during this storm, I think it's actually worse than Irma.



Depends where in Naples you were. Irma was worse for some people. Ian was worse for others. Naples is a very large area.


----------



## Glenn2

Hurricane Ian struck the Naples area directly from the gulf.  Irma came up through the Everglades after initially hitting the middle Keys.  This storm would be more destructive of the two systems because the first landfall is usually the hardest impact.


----------



## Glenn2

We were very fortunate in Tampa Bay.  Ian was predicted to make landfall in our area.  It changed course just as Hurricane Charlie did in 2004.  This track change was unfortunate for the people of the Fort Myers and southwest Florida area.


----------



## Bwolf

Brian, please add Sanibel Beach Club II to the list.


----------



## ocdb8r

...and Hyatt Residence Club Siesta Key.


----------



## pedro47

From past experiences when hurricanes hit the Tidewater Virginia areas.
The worst is when the storm travel slowly through the area with high winds & high tides. High tides and Flooding in low line areas causes the most damage. IMHO

Please be safe and stay inside your home.
Do not attempt to drive in standing water.


----------



## Roger830

Pier and Times Square at Fort Myers Beach pretty much wiped out.





The six story building on the Inner Coastal to the left of the bridge is Marina Village Snug Harbor.
We rented a week there in 2014 from a tugger. 

Here's a photo from the pier.


----------



## Lisa P

Flood insurance in FL has become exorbitantly expensive. People with mortgages have to have it but many transplants from high dollar states have moved to FL and paid cash for their homes, especially in the last few years. This has fueled the rising housing costs in FL. Some middle class folks who've lived in FL for many years have not seen their salaries rise to meet the increased prices of flood insurance. It's really a shame. They'll have no choice but to apply for federal assistance.


----------



## Laurie

Anchorage Resort on Key Largo is open, cleaning up some mud and screens etc.


----------



## LMD

TravelTime said:


> Maybe someone knows the answer to this question. Why has the storm surge been so extreme with this hurricane?


I am in Naples and the news explained that because the eye hit North of us the surge on the back side of the hurricane would be strong due to the rotation and the slow speed of the hurricane (not the wind speed but the speed that the storm was  traveling).as well as the tides.  Most of the damage here in Naples and on Marco was not due to the wind but due to the storm surge.  We are 4 miles from the beach. Our home was spared- we had zero damage and never even lost power. Feeling so blessed and fortunate. West of us not so lucky. Devastating water damage- cars and boats tossed around everywhere.


----------



## WATERBOB

We were scheduled to check in to Caribbean Beach Club on Fort Meyers Beach for two weeks October 22.  That certainly won't happen.  I wonder if anyone has first hand knowledge of how much, if any, of that Resort is still standing?  We have been owners there for 20-plus years - used it every year available.   The South Building there was originally a 1970's era two story motel - ground level.  It had to have 6 feet of water minimum in it, possibly 10 to 12 feet, not to mention hours of pounding surf.  I doubt its standing.  I suspect years to rebuild, if possible under current codes.  What happens when a resort is destroyed and can't be rebuilt?


----------



## rapmarks

My sister with a villa in Estero just received a letter her insurance won’t be renewed.  Of course, never had a claim


----------



## SmithOp

I had a guest scheduled to check in at Parkway Int HVC ( formerly DRI ) on Saturday.

Received email resort is closed this morning at 5am, then email from Interval at 10am offering retrades. 

I let the guest work it out with Interval, glad I'm home in CA,bits Pacific Air Show this weekend. It will be broadcast on Hulu is anyone is interested in military aviation.

Update: Parkway Resort is now allowing check in tomorrow, glad things worked out for my guest using an AC I was unable to use.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

LMD said:


> I am in Naples and the news explained that because the eye hit North of us the surge on the back side of the hurricane would be strong due to the rotation and the slow speed of the hurricane (not the wind speed but the speed that the storm was  traveling).as well as the tides.  Most of the damage here in Naples and on Marco was not due to the wind but due to the storm surge.  We are 4 miles from the beach. Our home was spared- we had zero damage and never even lost power. Feeling so blessed and fortunate. West of us not so lucky. Devastating water damage- cars and boats tossed around everywhere.


sad


----------



## pedro47

Please do not drive your late model vehicle in flood water. Remember your auto is one big computer.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

.

Does anyone know which Timeshares or Sanibel and Captiva Islands survived this terrible storm ?

This information may be hard to accurately come by as the road bridge to Sanibel Island is out and may not reopen for who knows how long.......





.


----------



## TUGBrian

the only update i could find for any of the resorts on sainbel was for surfrider beach club which posted this yesterday afternoon:



> As soon as we are able to get to the island we will let everyone know what is happening. The causeway is damaged and gone in some parts
> This was a bad storm. The storm surge was unreal
> The board of directors have been in touch and all we can do is wait for now  RAL will let everyone know what’s going on as well as soon as they can
> We have no power or water right now. Cell service is spotty here



Id expect pretty similar situations for all resorts on sanibel/captiva


----------



## TUGBrian

oh no, this was further down in the thread and is apparently a photo of the resort


----------



## TUGBrian

here is a video from rescue personnel arriving on sanibel via helicopter....  





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=419310167005971


----------



## TUGBrian

and one owner put together a side by side, some buildings appear completely gone


----------



## silentg

inhabitable devastation.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

A sad situation for all involved!



.


----------



## rapmarks

needvaca said:


> Bridge (causeway) to Sanibel and Captiva is down.  I hope everyone evacuated as they were told to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After devastating Florida, Ian becomes a hurricane again and heads for South Carolina: Live updates
> 
> 
> A day after creating historic flooding in Florida and leaving much of the state without power, Ian is out over the Atlantic and heading toward South Carolina, where it is expected to make its second U.S. landfall on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


No they did not evacuate. Water taxi or helicopter only way off.  Some stayed on their boats.


----------



## TUGBrian

Seawatch on the Beach info


----------



## Talent312

This is on the South Seas website:
-------------------------------------
With no access to the island, we are unable to assess the condition of the resort and anticipate it will be several days before we have more information.
We are aware of the collapse of a portion of the Sanibel Causeway, and we expect the damage to the resort to be significant.
Your patience is appreciated as we wait for the opportunity to access the island and begin the assessment process. We anticipate that it will take some time before we can welcome guests back to South Seas, and we will be in touch with guests with reservations in the days ahead.

.


----------



## TUGBrian

a useful link for all currently closed II resorts:









						II List of Resorts Closed Due To Hurricane Ian
					

I'm sure this list is going to grow, but as of right now, here's a list of resorts closed due to Ian:       Saint Augustine     St. Augustine Beach and Tennis Resort    TAS       Daytona Beach     Daytona Resort & Club    DRC Fantasy Island Resort    FIR Silver Beach Club Resort    SVQ...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## ilene13

Lisa P said:


> Flood insurance in FL has become exorbitantly expensive. People with mortgages have to have it but many transplants from high dollar states have moved to FL and paid cash for their homes, especially in the last few years. This has fueled the rising housing costs in FL. Some middle class folks who've lived in FL for many years have not seen their salaries rise to meet the increased prices of flood insurance. It's really a shame. They'll have no choice but to apply for federal assistance.


FEMA flood insurance runs from $402-$550 a year.  Everyone I know has it, with or without mortgages!!!!


----------



## amy241

Sanibel Cottages has sustained a lot of damage to roofs of their buildings. I was able to see the resort using the NOAA Hurricane Ian damage surveillance photos. It looks like all buildings except one has roof damage. I have no idea about flood damage as aerial photos will not reveal that since storm surge water has retreated.


----------



## rapmarks

ilene13 said:


> FEMA flood insurance runs from $402-$550 a year.  Everyone I know has it, with or without mortgages!!!!


Do you know people in Sw  Florida paying this. It was a lot higher when we checked. It was high enough to stop some home sales


----------



## TUGBrian

believe any home in florida with a mortgage is required by the lender to carry separate flood insurance as part of their regular homeowners insurance, and its WAY more than 500 a year.


----------



## mbh

rapmarks said:


> Do you know people in Sw  Florida paying this. It was a lot higher when we checked. It was high enough to stop some home sales


We have a condo in Naples, we pay $841


----------



## amy241

I live in Florida on the east coast and have been actively looking at buying a home on Marco Island for the last 4 months. I can tell you that ever since FEMA changed to Risk Rating 2.0 in October 2021, “new entries“ into the National Flood Insurance Program will pay markedly higher rates. I spoke to insurance agent Jim Bonfitto on Marco about this as we were considering actually building a home. I recall it was quoted to run between $9,000 - $12,000 a year as a new entry into the NFIP.

If you can find a home on the resale market that has an existing flood policy, you can transfer the policy and take advantage of better “pass through” or “glide through” rates which are closer to what the seller is currently paying.

Once we found out how expensive flood insurance has become for new construction homes, we decided we were better off looking for a newer resale home that had existing flood coverage.

Flood insurance is extremely expensive as of the change in how FEMA calculates the risk.


----------



## TravelTime

The flood insurance people are quoting above sounds very inexpensive. It is totally worth it. Your home could be destroyed due to flooding and flooding would be common in Florida during even regular storms. I doubt $9000+ a year is accurate. If it were that high, I doubt 3M people a year would have moved to FL and bought $400,000 new homes. On a $400,000 home, $9000+ a year is ridiculous. I will ask some friends who recently bought new homes in FL. I am not saying your home would be that cheap but most new homes are very cheap in FL. On a $2 million home, I can imagine flood insurance costing that much though.


----------



## amy241

TravelTime said:


> The flood insurance people are quoting above sounds very inexpensive. It is totally worth it. Your home could be destroyed due to flooding and flooding would be common in Florida during even regular storms. I doubt $9000+ a year is accurate. If it were that high, I doubt 3M people a year would have moved to FL and bought $400,000 new homes. On a $400,000 home, $9000+ a year is ridiculous. I will ask some friends who recently bought new homes in FL. I am not saying your home would be that cheap but most new homes are very cheap in FL.



It is very accurate - you did not read carefully. I said “new entries” into the National Flood Insurance Program are now being assessed very high rates as a result of FEMA’s change in how they assess risk. Risk Rating 2.0 took place in October 2021. Typically, a new entry would take place if someone were buying new construction or the existing resale home did not have existing flood coverage in effect.

There are many people paying less but they have existing policies and these policies are not new policies. Also, others have been grandfathered in as a result of buying resale homes that had coverage. The high rates I reference only apply to new entries into the NFIP.

And to clarify, the rate I was quoting was for a home in excess of $1.3M - not a $400,000 home. So there would obviously be a difference based on value and coverage amount requested. But regardless of value of home, the flood insurance rates did climb significantly when FEMA changed how they assess risk.


----------



## TravelTime

amy241 said:


> It is very accurate - you did not read carefully. I said “new entries” into the National Flood Insurance Program are now being assessed very high rates as a result of FEMA’s change in how they assess risk. Risk Rating 2.0 took place in October 2021. Typically, a new entry would take place if someone were buying new construction or the existing resale home did not have existing flood coverage in effect.
> 
> There are many people paying less but they have existing policies and these policies are not new policies. Also, others have been grandfathered in as a result of buying resale homes that had coverage. The high rates I reference only apply to new entries into the NFIP.
> 
> And to clarify, the rate I was quoting was for a home in excess of $1.3M - not a $400,000 home. So there would obviously be a difference based on value and coverage amount requested. But regardless of value of home, the flood insurance rates did climb significantly when FEMA changed how they assess risk.



I understood you meant new entries into the flood insurance program. You did not clarify the home prices for a new entry at the $9000+ annual rate. The rate you are quoting makes sense on a $1.3M+ home but most homes are way cheaper in Florida. So they are not paying that rate for flood insurance. Or if they even pay half that amount, then people in the new or resale entry into flood insurance may be going without it if it is possible to go without it. Sometimes the mortgage company requires full insurance. But if insurance is that much per year, why are so many people moving to FL because it is cheap to live there. As a note, I am from FL but now I live in sky high cost of living CA. We pay a fortune for home insurance and close to the annual rate you are quoting for flood insurance. Our home is very expensive as are all homes in CA.


----------



## ilene13

rapmarks said:


> Do you know people in Sw  Florida paying this. It was a lot higher when we checked. It was high enough to stop some home sales


I live in SW Florida.  I just got my renewal $405.  Reduced from $550 last year, in fact they sent me a refund!! We built our house 6 years ago. We live in zone X and our house is 900,000+


----------



## amy241

TravelTime said:


> I understood you meant new entries into the flood insurance program. You did not clarify the home prices for a new entry at the $9000+ annual rate. The rate you are quoting makes sense on a $1.3M+ home but most homes are way cheaper in Florida. So they are not paying that rate for flood insurance. Or if they even pay half that amount, then people in the new or resale entry into flood insurance may be going without it if it is possible to go without it. Sometimes the mortgage company requires full insurance. But if insurance is that much per year, why are so many people moving to FL because it is cheap to live there. As a note, I am from FL but now I live in sky high cost of living CA. We pay a fortune for home insurance and close to the annual rate you are quoting for flood insurance. Our home is very expensive as are all homes in CA.



Gotcha. Homes in coastal areas of Florida have become very expensive. The market has been red hot here with high demand, low inventory. There are still affordable areas of Florida to buy homes in but if you are looking for anything close to the water or beach prices have gone crazy. Yes, CA is known for the high cost of living and high home prices. I think my homeowner’s insurance on our east coast home is about $4000 - higher than it used to be. I would believe the CA wildfires have caused CA rates to soar. I have a friend in San Diego and she said that many insurers are cancelling policies there. 

Florida used to be a good value but with pandemic inflation the cost of living here has really climbed:









						Florida is the least affordable place to live in the U.S.
					

Rent and home prices in the Sunshine State have hit stratospheric heights, making it the epicenter of America's housing crisis.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## amy241

ilene13 said:


> I live in SW Florida.  I just got my renewal $405.  Reduced from $550 last year, in fact they sent me a refund!! We built our house 6 years ago. We live in zone X and our house is 900,000+



That’s a great rate. Zone X is a preferred zone I believe and not a true flood zone as would be AE or V. I don’t think zone X requires flood coverage but I know many choose to have it anyway.


----------



## EAL Gator

Lisa P said:


> So far, it appears that the SW Florida coast from Englewood to Bonita Beach was hit very hard, including Venice, Charlotte Harbor, Punta Gorda, Cape Coral, Fort Myers, and Sanibel/Captiva Islands. To a lesser extent, flooding has been reported in central Florida, including greater Orlando. Now, it's on the central/north Atlantic coast of Florida, heading up past Daytona. These things are impossible to predict and everyone is wondering about the actual damage, once it's gone.
> 
> Our DS/DDIL and their family are visiting us in NC from north Tampa. We're thankful that they're all safe. Their condo, 20 minutes inland, apparently has power and was spared major damage. Some of their neighbors had evacuated Tampa to Orlando, only to experience hotel window damage in Orlando! Still praying for the people of Florida. Would like to hear reports from other Tuggers/Floridians re: how they've managed. Later, we'll hear about the many timeshare resorts. Anyone reporting in?


We here in Gainesville had predictions of the eye coming right thru town at one point.... Result, 25 MPH winds, 1" of Rain -
 So very lucky, so very sorry for all the people in SW FL....


----------



## Talent312

amy241 said:


> Zone X is a preferred zone I believe and not a true flood zone as would be AE or V.
> I don’t think zone X requires flood coverage but I know many choose to have it anyway.



We're in Zone X "Area of Minimal Flood Hazard" on a hilltop in N. Florida.
When our insurance agent sends us flyers about flood insurance,
we laugh and make bad jokes about wanting waterfront property.
I don't think I'll do that anymore.
.


----------



## rapmarks

amy241 said:


> That’s a great rate. Zone X is a preferred zone I believe and not a true flood zone as would be AE or V. I don’t think zone X requires flood coverage but I know many choose to have it anyway.


Right, I don’t believe that is a flood plain. And if they would have to pay out 900000 on a 500 premium, multiplied by however many houses were flooded, they would go broke fast. So maybe 500 is th3 cost on areas that don’t flood.  Lakewood ranch is fairly far from the gulf.at least far enough to not get storm surge


----------



## Lisa P

TravelTime said:


> The rate you are quoting makes sense on a $1.3M+ home but most homes are way cheaper in Florida.



*Tampa Housing Demand & Prices* (Single-Family Homes)

The Median Sale Price increased by 28.4% to $413,108 in May 2022 (compared with May 2021).
The Average Sale Price increased by 25.5% to *$514,166*.
Median Time to Contract is 6 days, up 0.8% year-over-year.
Our DS/DDIL were looking to buy a 3-4 BR/2 bath "starter home" in a family-friendly neighborhood over the last year within a 20 minute commute of his Tampa job. They could not find listings for anything that wasn't a serious fixer-upper project house for less than $700,000. Anything lower was being picked up by investors and retirees paying all cash, within a day or two of listing. Young families who need mortgages were really shut out. DS works for a large financial institution. Colleagues told him that in qualifying for a mortgage, the banks would add $500+/month to expected monthly housing costs, for hurricane/flood insurance. Sorry, but I don't see any of this as cheap.



TravelTime said:


> ...if insurance is that much per year, why are so many people moving to FL because it is cheap to live there.



No income tax makes a _huge_ difference for people with a decent income, especially retirees. A lot of other people were tired of the lockdowns too, in other states. Most people from other states have no idea about the high insurance costs until they get there.



amy241 said:


> Homes in coastal areas of Florida have become very expensive. The market has been red hot here with high demand, low inventory. There are still affordable areas of Florida to buy homes in but if you are looking for anything close to the water or beach prices have gone crazy.



True. Now, with more homes lost or needing major repairs, the demand vs. supply ratio will worsen further. Rents have risen even faster than home sales prices, more than doubling in some areas over the last 3 years. In this time of supply chain issues, lumber & other building materials will be problem, not to mention all the vehicles that were damaged by floods, now needing replacement cars & trucks. Timeshare resorts will be competing with many others seeking repair/rebuild/replace services & supply.


----------



## pedro47

rapmarks said:


> No they did not evacuate. Water taxi or helicopter only way off.  Some stayed on their boats.


I wonder will the U S Army, The Marine Corp or The Corp of Engineers step up and use their water craft boats to ferry residents on & off the Islands until a temporary bridge is in place.


----------



## pedro47

Lisa P said:


> *Tampa Housing Demand & Prices* (Single-Family Homes)
> 
> The Median Sale Price increased by 28.4% to $413,108 in May 2022 (compared with May 2021).
> The Average Sale Price increased by 25.5% to *$514,166*.
> Median Time to Contract is 6 days, up 0.8% year-over-year.
> Our DS/DDIL were looking to buy a 3-4 BR/2 bath "starter home" in a family-friendly neighborhood over the last year within a 20 minute commute of his Tampa job. They could not find listings for anything that wasn't a serious fixer-upper project house for less than $700,000. Anything lower was being picked up by investors and retirees paying all cash, within a day or two of listing. Young families who need mortgages were really shut out. DS works for a large financial institution. Colleagues told him that in qualifying for a mortgage, the banks would add $500+/month to expected monthly housing costs, for hurricane/flood insurance. Sorry, but I don't see any of this as cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> No income tax makes a _huge_ difference for people with a decent income, especially retirees. A lot of other people were tired of the lockdowns too, in other states. Most people from other states have no idea about the high insurance costs until they get there.
> 
> 
> 
> True. Now, with more homes lost or needing major repairs, the demand vs. supply ratio will worsen further. Rents have risen even faster than home sales prices, more than doubling in some areas over the last 3 years. In this time of supply chain issues, lumber & other building materials will be problem, not to mention all the vehicles that were damaged by floods, now needing replacement cars & trucks. Timeshare resorts will be competing with many others seeking repair/rebuild/replace services & supply.


Lisa P, You stated $500.00 per month in flood insurance for a home costing &700,000.00 dollars.
Are the majority of the homes all brick, in this price range?
What do you feel is the average costs of flood insurance in the state of Florida? Before Lan struck the state of Florida IMHO ?


----------



## TravelTime

amy241 said:


> Gotcha. Homes in coastal areas of Florida have become very expensive. The market has been red hot here with high demand, low inventory. There are still affordable areas of Florida to buy homes in but if you are looking for anything close to the water or beach prices have gone crazy. Yes, CA is known for the high cost of living and high home prices. I think my homeowner’s insurance on our east coast home is about $4000 - higher than it used to be. I would believe the CA wildfires have caused CA rates to soar. I have a friend in San Diego and she said that many insurers are cancelling policies there.
> 
> Florida used to be a good value but with pandemic inflation the cost of living here has really climbed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florida is the least affordable place to live in the U.S.
> 
> 
> Rent and home prices in the Sunshine State have hit stratospheric heights, making it the epicenter of America's housing crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cbsnews.com



Yes on the coast of FL is expensive. Like you said, FL has been booming and prices are skyrocketing.


----------



## TravelTime

FL is boom and bust. It is possible that prices could really bomb with the recession and everything.


----------



## rapmarks

pedro47 said:


> I wonder will the U S Army, The Marine Corp or The Corp of Engineers step up and use their water craft boats to ferry residents on & off the Islands until a temporary bridge is in place.


I heard that starting Tuesday the army corp of engineers will have barges to take people and equipment back and forth to the island. Some of my neighbors in Wisconsin are heading down sunday in anticipation of this.


----------



## Talent312

rapmarks said:


> Some of my neighbors in Wisconsin are heading down Sunday in anticipation of this.



Heading down where? Sanibel's mayor says the island is uninhabitable.
The last think the area needs are tourists coming to see the destruction.
.


----------



## rapmarks

Talent312 said:


> Heading down where? Sanibel's mayor says the island is uninhabitable.
> The last think the area needs are tourists coming to see the destruction.
> .


Not tourists. They have trailers loaded with equipment and supplies and hope to get to relatives house on Sanibel , but if they don’t they will help others.  There are several families from Dells that have waterfront properties.


----------



## rapmarks

pedro47 said:


> Lisa P, You stated $500.00 per month in flood insurance for a home costing &700,000.00 dollars.
> Are the majority of the homes all brick, in this price range?
> What do you feel is the average costs of flood insurance in the state of Florida? Before Lan struck the state of Florida IMHO ?


Houses are cement block construction and I think the five hundred a month insurance is for flood, fire and hurricane insurance


----------



## TUGBrian

atlantic terrace posted this to fb page 







> Dear Owners! We know you have been patiently waiting to hear from us on the damages the resort has suffered due to the hurricane. We have completed the property inspection but couldn’t post earlier due to not having working internet at the resort. The phone system is also out. The property still has no power and the generator that supplies the common areas has been constantly running since Wednesday, today stopped working. We had service out and repairs were done but shortly after it stopped working again and is currently out. The elevator had fuses blown and is currently not working. We are trying to get the parts ordered but due to everything that is going on, there is no guaranteed availability. The street sign has fallen apart and will need to be replaced. Half of the beach access steps was washed away. The pool equipment was submerged under water and will need to be replaced. So far, the estimate for damaged A/C units on the roof is 6 but we won’t know the final count until the power is back on. The interior North side hallway carpets are soaked, on some floors there is also drywall damage. The North side balcony railings will have to be repainted.
> 
> 
> The good news is that inside the rooms the damages are minimal, mainly wet carpets in the North facing bedrooms. The roof has no visible damages. The gazebo is intact, other than two small spots on the roof.
> 
> We will keep you updated on the remediation process as things develop.
> 
> Thank you for your continuing support when it comes to Atlantic Terrace and the Staff!
> We would also like to thank the owners currently on site for their positive attitude and support!


----------



## amy241

pedro47 said:


> I wonder will the U S Army, The Marine Corp or The Corp of Engineers step up and use their water craft boats to ferry residents on & off the Islands until a temporary bridge is in place.


They are using Black Hawk helicopters and boats to remove people from the barrier islands. Also, the Cajun Navy has come to the rescue and is assisting with their vessels.


----------



## amy241

rapmarks said:


> I heard that starting Tuesday the army corp of engineers will have barges to take people and equipment back and forth to the island. Some of my neighbors in Wisconsin are heading down sunday in anticipation of this.



They are not letting anyone on Sanibel right now, even residents. There is no infrastructure left - no electricity, running water/sewer, or services like gas stations. Sanibel is not habitable in its present state. Fort Myers Beach is destroyed also. Lee County is totally off the grid.


----------



## rapmarks

amy241 said:


> They are not letting anyone on Sanibel right now, even residents. There is no infrastructure left - no electricity, running water/sewer, or services like gas stations. Sanibel is not habitable in its present state. Fort Myers Beach is destroyed also. Lee County is totally off the grid.


I live in Lee county. I am aware. Our subdivision got electricity yesterday


----------



## rapmarks

I just read that the plan is to allow inspection of homes and perhaps removal of carpet and drywall and to take personal items. They do not know the date of that. They are clearing the main roads and plan to set up city hall as a center.   a few of the lift stations were not damaged. Article stated that two or three hundred pepole had remained on the island.


----------



## amy241

I have sad news to report for anyone who visited Sanibel regularly and loved the birds in the courtyard at Jerry’s. Visiting Caesar, Babe, Mia, and Precious was always among the highlights of our visit. They had their own following and were loved by so many visitors. The birds were moved from Jerry’s to Periwinkle Park where there were other animals and birds. Someone posting on the Sanibel I Love FB page for the family that owns Periwinkle Park reported that they have all died.

I am totally stunned that these animals were not moved to a safe location off island for their welfare. Any number of animal shelters would have taken them in to care for under the circumstances.

Godspeed little Caesar and friends. May your snowy wings ferry you to heaven swiftly.


----------



## Bxian

*HGVC MARCO ISLAND*

We own 3 weeks at the Charter Club on Marco Island.  We've been checking the City of Marco Island Facebook page, as well as those of the Charter Club, Eagle's Nest, and a community non-profit that was formed after the island took a hit from Hurricane Irma. Here is what is being reported:
1.  The Charter Club and Eagle's Nest are currently closed.  I assume that the same is true of Surf Club/Club Regency.
2.  Charter Club reported that they were "encouraged that the property may not have had the severe damage inside/out as we did from Irma in 2017. We will not know until we can enter the rooms and provide a damage assessment." Both EN and CC have indicated that they are awaiting a damage assessment and remain closed. 
3.  Marco Island lost all power during the storm.  The local utility is reporting that about 40% of the power has been restored as of the morning of Sunday 10/2 (Marco is zip code 34145):  https://outagemap.lcec.net:35443/ma...B8C7nwgnmjJ2DryqbUksvg5bYg09IPGYJ_41St3BsWa9o. The three main grocery stores are open, and most gas stations are open. Some restaurants are already open, and others have announced that they plan to open early this coming week. 
4. Some of the well-loved businesses on the water in Olde Marco, Isles of Capri, and Goodland took on a lot of water and sustained damage (including Snook Inn, Le Be Fish, Smith House, and Island Gypsy). 
5.  RSW (Fort Myers airport) reported the following on Saturday afternoon 10/1: 
The runway and terminal building are in very good condition and testing of the systems is nearly complete.
We are waiting to learn about staffing from the many different companies and agencies that make RSW work safely and securely for the thousands of people using the airport.
RSW and Page Field are currently providing support to many humanitarian flights and military rescue missions.
We hope to open to commercial flights as soon as possible.


----------



## brennka

TravelTime said:


> Maybe someone knows the answer to this question. Why has the storm surge been so extreme with this hurricane?











						Hurricane Ian is no anomaly. The climate crisis is making storms more powerful | Michael E Mann and Susan Joy Hassol
					

Ian is one of the five worst hurricanes in America’s recorded history. That’s not a fluke – it’s a tragic taste of things to come




					www.theguardian.com
				












						How the climate crisis is driving stronger storms further inland
					

Hurricane Ian and Hurricane Fiona dumped great amounts of water across larger stretches of land – global heating is to blame




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## brennka

Most of Fort Myers Beach has been completely destroyed by the hurricane. Well over half of the buildings have been reduced to rubble or damaged beyond repair.

Fort Myers Beach has some small, independent timeshare properties that are not part of any of the larger systems. And some of these properties have been completely destroyed or damaged to the point where they will have to be torn down.

These properties will face very difficult decisions in the coming weeks. They will have to decide whether to rebuild or sell the property. But in a small, independent timeshare that does not have the resources of an organization like Marriott or Hilton, either choice could have complex problems that could give rise to disputes and litigation.

If they want to rebuild, the HOA may not have sufficient reserves to cover the insurance deductible and any other expenses that are not covered by the insurance proceeds. That would trigger a special assessment. If enough owners are unable or unwilling to pay the assessment, that could effectively leave the board with no choice but to sell, or it could force the HOA into bankruptcy.

And what about owners who cannot use their weeks while they are rebuilding? Unlike the larger timeshare systems, they cannot simply offer them something at another resort. It doesn't help that this happened near the end of the calendar, around the time that many properties send out bills for the annual maintenance fees. Some owners will not pay their fees if they can't actually use their weeks, and that could lead to serious financial trouble for the HOA.

If they make a decision to sell, some owners might try to stop the sale through litigation, by arguing that it is not in the best interest of the owners, or that it is not being sold for its true fair market value. Or there could be litigation over how to _allocate_ the proceeds of the sale among the owners.


----------



## TravelTime

brennka said:


> Hurricane Ian is no anomaly. The climate crisis is making storms more powerful | Michael E Mann and Susan Joy Hassol
> 
> 
> Ian is one of the five worst hurricanes in America’s recorded history. That’s not a fluke – it’s a tragic taste of things to come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the climate crisis is driving stronger storms further inland
> 
> 
> Hurricane Ian and Hurricane Fiona dumped great amounts of water across larger stretches of land – global heating is to blame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



I think the real problem is over population. There are too many people on this planet using too many things that subsequently pollute the environment. Then we see the effects of over population in climate change.


----------



## brennka

WATERBOB said:


> What happens when a resort is destroyed and can't be rebuilt?



The answer is "it depends." LOL If the resort is part of a larger timeshare system, like Marriott or Hilton, they they may have various options available, such as offering owners the option to transfer their ownership to a different resort.

If it is a smaller, independent property, and rebuilding is not an option, then the board may be forced to sell the property. If that happens, then presumably the proceeds of the sale, together with any insurance proceeds (which could be a significant amount of money, keeping in mind that it is *not* being used to repair or replace the buildings) would be distributed among the owners.

Each case is different, and how it is handled often depends on what is in the covenants and governing documents. In some cases, the board may have the authority to sell the property and terminate the timeshare if they get an expert opinion from a consultant who says that rebuilding would be cost prohibitive, i.e., the insurance deductible and other expenses not covered by insurance would are greater than the HOA's reserves, and would trigger a very large special assessment, and if just ten or twenty percent of the owners fail to pay it, the HOA would be unable to proceed with rebuilding, or something like that. In other cases, a decision to sell the property might require a vote. For some older properties, if the governing documents have not been updated in many, many years, such a decision might even require an an in-person meeting, and the vote might require a quorum.

See my other comments in this thread:









						Hurricane Ian Florida Resort Updates thread!
					

atlantic terrace posted this to fb page :(     Dear Owners! We know you have been patiently waiting to hear from us on the damages the resort has suffered due to the hurricane. We have completed the property inspection but couldn’t post earlier due to not having working internet at the resort...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## TravelTime

amy241 said:


> I live in Florida on the east coast and have been actively looking at buying a home on Marco Island for the last 4 months. I can tell you that ever since FEMA changed to Risk Rating 2.0 in October 2021, “new entries“ into the National Flood Insurance Program will pay markedly higher rates. I spoke to insurance agent Jim Bonfitto on Marco about this as we were considering actually building a home. I recall it was quoted to run between $9,000 - $12,000 a year as a new entry into the NFIP.
> 
> If you can find a home on the resale market that has an existing flood policy, you can transfer the policy and take advantage of better “pass through” or “glide through” rates which are closer to what the seller is currently paying.
> 
> Once we found out how expensive flood insurance has become for new construction homes, we decided we were better off looking for a newer resale home that had existing flood coverage.
> 
> Flood insurance is extremely expensive as of the change in how FEMA calculates the risk.



I was reading that someone is paying $800 to $900 for a $250,000 policy. So just as an estimate, on $2 million policy (which people with an expensive home might carry), that comes out to $7200+ a year. That totally makes sense to me as to why you were quoted so much, assuming you were either trying to purchase an expensive home or you were talking to the agent and he said people are paying that much. In another article, I was reading that the average flood policy is actually $1000 a year in FL. I have a friend of a friend who just purchased a new build in Venice, FL, so I am asking how much her flood insurance is. I hope her home is okay given the location.


----------



## TravelTime

brennka said:


> The answer is "it depends." LOL If the resort is part of a larger timeshare system, like Marriott or Hilton, they they may have various options available, such as offering owners the option to transfer their ownership to a different resort.
> 
> If it is a smaller, independent property, and rebuilding is not an option, then the board may be forced to sell the property. If that happens, then presumably the proceeds of the sale, together with any insurance proceeds (which could be a significant amount of money, keeping in mind that it is *not* being used to repair or replace the buildings) would be distributed among the owners.
> 
> Each case is different, and how it is handled often depends on what is in the covenants and governing documents. In some cases, the board may have the authority to sell the property and terminate the timeshare if they get an expert opinion from a consultant who says that rebuilding would be cost prohibitive, i.e., the insurance deductible and other expenses not covered by insurance would are greater than the HOA's reserves, and would trigger a very large special assessment, and if just ten or twenty percent of the owners fail to pay it, the HOA would be unable to proceed with rebuilding, or something like that. In other cases, a decision to sell the property might require a vote. For some older properties, if the governing documents have not been updated in many, many years, such a decision might even require an an in-person meeting, and the vote might require a quorum.
> 
> See my other comments in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Ian Florida Resort Updates thread!
> 
> 
> atlantic terrace posted this to fb page :(     Dear Owners! We know you have been patiently waiting to hear from us on the damages the resort has suffered due to the hurricane. We have completed the property inspection but couldn’t post earlier due to not having working internet at the resort...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com



When the hurricane in St Thomas totaled the Westin in St John and the Ritz Carlton in St Thomas, they re-built both of them. They rebuilt all the hotels too. So for the big name resorts, they are likely rebuild.


----------



## dioxide45

TravelTime said:


> When the hurricane in St Thomas totaled the Westin in St John and the Ritz Carlton in St Thomas, they re-built both of them. They rebuilt all the hotels too. So for the big name resorts, they are likely rebuild.


The problem is, from a timeshare perspective, there aren't a lot of big name resorts in southwest Florida. Marriott has one property and HGVC have a few affiliates. That said, they may not assist affiliates with rebuilding efforts as those act more like an independent resort. Most timeshare resorts are small independant without big brand backing. They had to procure their own insurance and what probably were not the best rates and they will also be at the bottom end of the totem pole when trying to procure materials for rebuilding.


----------



## TravelTime

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is, from a timeshare perspective, there aren't a lot of big name resorts in southwest Florida. Marriott has one property and HGVC have a few affiliates. That said, they may not assist affiliates with rebuilding efforts as those act more like an independent resort. Most timeshare resorts are small independant without big brand backing. They had to procure their own insurance and what probably were not the best rates and they will also be at the bottom end of the totem pole when trying to procure materials for rebuilding.



Yes I said the big name resorts in my post. I understand smaller resorts may not rebuild. The land is still very valuable so I assume developers with cash can come in and buy the land at a discount. Individuals can do this too depending on what the land is zoned for. Eventually the areas with major damage will be rebuilt but it will take years if the structure was completed demolished. An example, a developer came in and bought the land in Surfside and they are redeveloping. That will be quick to rebuild compared to the destruction in the hard hit areas from Ian. I think many parts of Sanibel, Fort Myers, Naples, etc will be rebuilt quickly once the land is sold. That sounds sad but it is a good solution for the people who do not want to rebuild due to high deductibles or no insurance. At least they get some money to buy elsewhere.


----------



## amy241

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is, from a timeshare perspective, there aren't a lot of big name resorts in southwest Florida. Marriott has one property and HGVC have a few affiliates. That said, they may not assist affiliates with rebuilding efforts as those act more like an independent resort. Most timeshare resorts are small independant without big brand backing. They had to procure their own insurance and what probably were not the best rates and they will also be at the bottom end of the totem pole when trying to procure materials for rebuilding.



Our unit at Sanibel Cottages is an HGVC affiliate. It is a series of wood frame buildings facing the Gulf. I’m certain they have heavy damage. I’ve looked at the NOAA Ian Damage photos of the resort and the roofs of all buildings but one look to have damage. It looks like outside staircases to the units have been demolished. And then there is the storm surge issue. In the case of this resort, as much as I love it there, I don’t think they should rebuild. Wood frame was not a good choice in a hurricane prone area. CBS and concrete structures always fare better.


----------



## TravelTime

amy241 said:


> Our unit at Sanibel Cottages is an HGVC affiliate. It is a series of wood frame buildings facing the Gulf. I’m certain they have heavy damage. I’ve looked at the NOAA Ian Damage photos of the resort and the roofs of all buildings but one look to have damage. It looks like outside staircases to the units have been demolished. And then there is the storm surge issue. In the case of this resort, as much as I love it there, I don’t think they should rebuild. Wood frame was not a good choice in a hurricane prone area. CBS and concrete structures always fare better.



I am so sorry about the damage your resort sustained. Assuming it is not rebuilt, what would be a good solution for you?


----------



## moonstone

Strange that the Atlantic Terrace in Daytona had so much damage yet our timeshare in St. Augustine, an hour north and more in the line of the storm, had much less.  Here is what we got from The Beach Club at St. Augustine yesterday. 

"Dear owners and guests,
With the passing of Hurricane Ian, we are happy to say we were able to all return to The Beach Club today, September 30th, to begin clean-up.  While our units facing the wind direction did get windblown rain that dampened some carpets, and there’s a lot of debris throughout, we did not sustain any structural damages from the storm.  We are “all hands on deck” to get the property cleaned up and our cleaning crews are tackling getting all of the rooms cleaned and prepared for Sunday.
We appreciate your patients and look forward to seeing you after 4pm Sunday!
If you have not pre-registered for check-in already, please email us your vehicle information (make, model, color, tag state, and number) so we can have your parking pass(es) ready and let us know who will be staying in the unit and their ages if under 18.
PLEASE  plan to arrive after 4pm to give us ample time for your units to be ready with all of the extra cleaning that will need to be done."

We check into The Beach Club 4 weeks from today for a 2 week stay while we do some minor renos and furnish our condo up the road.


~Diane


----------



## TravelTime

This is an old but relevant article.









						A Natural Disaster Wipes Out Your Home. Then the Buyers Come Calling.
					

Risk-taking investors seek opportunities to buy properties damaged in hurricanes, fires and floods, and flip them for profit. Some in devastated communities say they are taking advantage of vulnerable homeowners.




					www.wsj.com
				




*A Natural Disaster Wipes Out Your Home. Then the Buyers Come Calling.*
*Risk-taking investors increasingly buy properties damaged in hurricanes, fires and floods and flip them for profit; ‘follow the storm path’*

July 30, 2019 10:59 am ET

PANAMA CITY, Fla.—After Hurricane Michael swept over the Florida Panhandle last October, destroying thousands of homes and taking dozens of lives, David Dey started looking for property to buy.

The Lakeland, Fla.-based real-estate investor had been part of a group that flipped hundreds of damaged homes in and around New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina deluged the city in 2005. He bought flood-damaged homes in Houston after Hurricane Harvey in 2017. The destruction he saw in Panama City, Fla., was worse.

Within months of the storm, Mr. Dey and his partners began buying houses and apartments in the hurricane zone. He flipped a few of them without doing any work, turning an average profit of $10,000 to $15,000 apiece, he said. He is rebuilding some and has rented out others to contractors who arrived after the storm, certain of work but not of a place to sleep.

Mr. Dey is a disaster investor, a real-estate speculator who seeks to profit from hurricanes, wildfires and tornadoes. These days, there are a lot of them around.

Last year had the fourth-most natural disasters since 1980 to cause damages estimated at $1 billion or more, according to the National Centers for Environmental Information, a federal data archive. The top three years also occurred in the recent past: 2017, 2011 and 2016.

*Many of those disasters hit areas in California, Florida or the southeastern U.S. where populations had been increasing and real-estate prices rising. Once a disaster hits, those without insurance often are forced to sell their damaged homes. Those with insurance often do the same.*

For a certain type of risk-taker, this offers a rare chance to buy properties on the cheap and flip them for a profit, often after fixing them up. Disaster investors also often face hostile locals, a shortage of contractors and materials, and volatile property prices.

*Disaster investors say they are helping the communities in which they invest. They take financial risk, they say, and their money helps towns begin the rebuilding process when most property developers and lenders are reluctant to be involved.…*


----------



## amy241

TravelTime said:


> I am so sorry about the damage your resort sustained. Assuming it is not rebuilt, what would be a good solution for you?



I really don’t know. I’ve never faced this question before. I guess they should sell the property for its land value, pay off any debts, and distribute the rest among owners.

I’ve lived in Florida since 1975, a long time now. I’ve been going to Sanibel for many years - it is my favorite place in the state. Recently, we had been looking for a second home on Sanibel or Marco Island. We’ve made multiple trips over for open houses, scheduled showings, etc. Marco had better availability of homes than Sanibel where inventory was still so low. But with this disaster, it has really changed how I look at things. As much as I love being near a beach, the risks are huge when something like this takes place. The area along the Gulf from Tampa south to Marco has always been one of the most storm surge prone areas of the country.

Sanibel represented Old Florida to me. There is very little area left that I considered Old Florida. We loved it there. But maybe it is time for us to stop building in vulnerable, coastal areas. In a perfect world, I would love to see this barrier island returned to nature, left for the birds and wildlife that they worked hard to find and set aside conservation areas for. Maybe with a few public beach facilities for people to enjoy the beach and nature. But that would never happen because people have such a vested interest in the area.


----------



## Rolltydr

moonstone said:


> Strange that the Atlantic Terrace in Daytona had so much damage yet our timeshare in St. Augustine, an hour north and more in the line of the storm, had much less.  Here is what we got from The Beach Club at St. Augustine yesterday.
> 
> "Dear owners and guests,
> With the passing of Hurricane Ian, we are happy to say we were able to all return to The Beach Club today, September 30th, to begin clean-up.  While our units facing the wind direction did get windblown rain that dampened some carpets, and there’s a lot of debris throughout, we did not sustain any structural damages from the storm.  We are “all hands on deck” to get the property cleaned up and our cleaning crews are tackling getting all of the rooms cleaned and prepared for Sunday.
> We appreciate your patients and look forward to seeing you after 4pm Sunday!
> If you have not pre-registered for check-in already, please email us your vehicle information (make, model, color, tag state, and number) so we can have your parking pass(es) ready and let us know who will be staying in the unit and their ages if under 18.
> PLEASE  plan to arrive after 4pm to give us ample time for your units to be ready with all of the extra cleaning that will need to be done."
> 
> We check into The Beach Club 4 weeks from today for a 2 week stay while we do some minor renos and furnish our condo up the road.
> 
> 
> ~Diane


Good to hear! I’m going to try and find time to drive over to Vilano in the next couple days and see what it looks like. Today is just absolutely gorgeous! About 80 degrees and beautiful blue skies!


----------



## rapmarks

amy241 said:


> I really don’t know. I’ve never faced this question before. I guess they should sell the property for its land value, pay off any debts, and distribute the rest among owners.
> 
> I’ve lived in Florida since 1975, a long time now. I’ve been going to Sanibel for many years - it is my favorite place in the state. Recently, we had been looking for a second home on Sanibel or Marco Island. We’ve made multiple trips over for open houses, scheduled showings, etc. Marco had better availability of homes than Sanibel where inventory was still so low. But with this disaster, it has really changed how I look at things. As much as I love being near a beach, the risks are huge when something like this takes place. The area along the Gulf from Tampa south to Marco has always been one of the most storm surge prone areas of the country.
> 
> Sanibel represented Old Florida to me. There is very little area left that I considered Old Florida. We loved it there. But maybe it is time for us to stop building in vulnerable, coastal areas. In a perfect world, I would love to see this barrier island returned to nature, left for the birds and wildlife that they worked hard to find and set aside conservation areas for. Maybe with a few public beach facilities for people to enjoy the beach and nature. But that would never happen because people have such a vested interest in the area.


I would love to see this and more land on fort Myers beach and Bonita beach turned into beaches with enough parking for locals to enjoy


----------



## amy241

If you haven’t seen this video, it is powerful. It shows the rise of 15 ft of storm surge in Ft. Myers. It is terrifying:






						Discover Popular Videos | Facebook
					

Facebook Watch is the place to enjoy videos and shows together. Find the latest trending videos, discover original shows and checkout what's going on with your favorite creators.




					fb.watch


----------



## TUGBrian

sand and surf resort (Daytona beach) posted this today on fb:  



> It is heartbreaking to see what Ian has done to our little resort. This picture was taken Saturday. So far the stuctural integrity of our building is intact. The Board will be meeting tomorrow and start the process with insurance and many other issues. We will have our Annual Meeting as scheduled and hope to have information on some kind of timeline by then. Our hope would be to remain open even while the pool and deck areas are being repaired when possible. We appreciate all our owners and will provide more information as we get it.


----------



## silentg

Inland areas are still dealing with flooding, Seminole,Orange, Osceola Counties have had to evacuate people due to rising water tables on nearby lakes. Roads are impassible and houses unlivable due to flooding. Ian has had a terrible impact on Florida and South Carolina too!


----------



## mdurette

Lisa P said:


> So far, it appears that the SW Florida coast from Englewood to Bonita Beach was hit very hard, including Venice, Charlotte Harbor, Punta Gorda, Cape Coral, Fort Myers, and Sanibel/Captiva Islands. To a lesser extent, flooding has been reported in central Florida, including greater Orlando.
> 
> Some of their neighbors had evacuated Tampa to Orlando, only to experience hotel window damage in Orlando! Still praying for the people of Florida. Would like to hear reports from other Tuggers/Floridians re: how they've managed. Later, we'll hear about the many timeshare resorts. Anyone reporting in?



A report from Orlando, we arrived at MCO on Friday night and returned home last night, so not an extensive stay and were didn't explore the area.    We were at WDW for an event and there were very few signs that that Ian went though just a couple days before.


----------



## pedro47

TUGBrian said:


> believe any home in florida with a mortgage is required by the lender to carry separate flood insurance as part of their regular homeowners insurance, and its WAY more than 500 a year.


Thanks for this information. Is flood insurance a tax deductible items on your state or federal taxes?


----------



## TUGBrian

no state income tax in fla.

not sure, but even at 500/mo thats only 6000 a year...and still well below the current standard deduction.


----------



## TUGBrian

tropic shores (daytona) posted this today:



> Here at Tropic Shores Resort we are very appreciative of your continued prayers and support during our time of need. We have been fielding many concerns about coming to the resort for your vacation. Currently bridges are closed and many employees are tending to the destruction that Hurricane Ian has caused. There is much debris on the roads, powerlines down, and massive flooding in and around the Daytona Beach area. The resort has taken massive damage to the pool deck thus making the pool deck unsafe. Also, and as far as we can tell, the stairs that allow for access to the beach is unserviceable. The stores here have little or no bottled water and as of right now stores are closed. Highways in and around Orlando are flooded and theme parks are staying closed. As much as we would love to have you here enjoying your little slice of paradise, you would definitely not have the vacation experience that you have grown to love here at Tropic Shores Resort. I have faith that our amazing employees are going to give a 110% like they always do to recover from this catastrophic storm, but their families’ well-being comes first and foremost. If you still decide to come, come with an open mind and the spirit to lend a helping hand to Tropic Shores and the Daytona Beach area. We love our owners and want to give you the best that you deserve; right now, it just might be really hard to do so. We hope you understand.


----------



## Jan M.

TUGBrian said:


> no state income tax in fla.
> 
> not sure, but even at 500/mo thats only 6000 a year...and still well below the current standard deduction.



We live Tamarac, Florida. It's 12 miles inland from the Wyndham Pompano Beach resorts. Homeowners insurance rates are high in southeast Florida. The Keys are the only area I know of with higher rates. In this area if you live west of I-95 the rates drop and they drop more if you live west of the turnpike. When we bought our place in 2011 a lot of insurance companies weren't selling homeowners insurance so our options were limited. Early last year I read an article about more insurance companies are now selling homeowners insurance in Florida and found a company through Allstate that cut what we'd been paying in half. This year the annual renewal in March was $2621.07 for a just under 1200 square foot under air patio home with a one car attached garage and small walled in lanais front and back. Our development of 146 homes was built 1985-1987, is bordered on one side by a canal and has never had flooding nor any significant storm damage even with Andrew, Wilma and Irma. But our homeowners insurance is still more than our property taxes and we live west of the turnpike so are in the lowest rate area!

Our flood insurance was $648 when we renewed it in March. In 2021 it was $572 and $504 in 2020. Prior to that it had been $438-$450 for 9 years. A few years ago they did a reevaluation of flood zone plans and our development is in lowest risk area. Miami and Fort Lauderdale areas get flooding with the king tides so I'm guessing that's why our flood insurance rates have been going up.

Homeowners on the west coast of Florida can expect to see their homeowners insurance rates go up and probably the flood insurance too. Florida residents can expect to see a drop in the number of insurance companies offering homeowners insurance in Florida.


----------



## Kozman

We own at Windward Passage on FMB. I had a chance to review a couple of aerial views of the resort and the building looks like it withstood the storm well. I didn't see any roof damage. However, the two stand alone buildings on the south side of the tower appear to be gone. The same applies to Beach Club I nearby.


----------



## TUGBrian

post from lahaina inn resort (ft meyers)



> We finally were able to go to the resort today. Really heavy hearts. So glad everyone is safe. Everyone was evacuated before Ian struck. Please keep those in southwest Florida in your thoughts. Basic things like water, electricity, gas, internet and cell coverage that we take for granted are almost nonexistent.


----------



## TUGBrian

marriott crystal shores update (marco island)



> While Hurricane Ian is no longer impacting the resort, the property is currently closed as we assess and remediate storm damage.
> We have received an outpouring of support and well wishes from Owners and guests, and I’m pleased to share that all of our associates are safe. Unfortunately, several of them have experienced personal property damage. However, they are resilient and remain in good spirits despite the losses.
> As you know, we have the best associates in the business and that has been further demonstrated as they came in over the weekend to help remove debris, clean the property and remediate further damage from occurring—all while the property is without power!
> We pride ourselves in our caring culture and I wanted to thank you for expressing concern for the well-being of our associates during this challenging time. We truly appreciate your concern.
> During the closure, updates on the resort’s operating status will be provided on the Resort Hub page. We look forward to welcoming you back to Marriott's Crystal Shores in the near future.


----------



## TUGBrian

this was another post, it was not for a chain of resorts so i have to assume perhaps they mean all of sanibel (reasonable)



> Resort Update -
> Both Estero Island and Sanibel Island are closed to everyone except emergency personal. They have to go door to door, checking for survivors and fatalities, until that is complete we cannot access the resorts to assess damage at this time. All resorts are closed for the rest of 2022.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

I heard on the news today that Sanibel Island has 100 National Guard patrolling the island.......  Apparently there were looters present on Saturday 10/1 and they were removed.

Very sad situation.





.


----------



## buzglyd

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I heard on the news today that Sanibel Island has 100 National Guard patrolling the island.......  Apparently there were looters present on Saturday 10/1 and they were removed.
> 
> Very sad situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Looters should be removed in multiple pieces.


----------



## rapmarks

Looters reported stealing generators from neighborhoods in fort myers area.


----------



## TUGBrian

shell island beach club (sanibel) update:



> From our GM, Ron Kenoyer
> In the wake of the impact of Hurricane Ian, Shell Island Beach Club is closed.
> The causeway to the island was destroyed in at least five places.
> Our resort has certainly suffered damage.
> Our staff is all safe and accounted for, though several still have no water, phones, electricity & internet.
> Some have serious damage to their homes ~ several may have lost their entire homes.
> Our hearts go out to our staff, owners and all the guests who call Shell Island home.
> With no access to Sanibel, we are unable to assess the condition of the resort.
> It may be several days or even weeks before more information is available.
> We truly appreciate the outpouring of love and concern from our owners.
> Currently, we are unable to return the countless phone calls, emails, texts, and messages.
> Thank you for your support & patience during this challenging time.


----------



## TUGBrian

ft meyers pier


----------



## 5finny

From VRI website
Seems less than realistic


*Hurricane Ian Updates*
*October 3, 2022*
Hurricane Ian has impacted several of our resorts in Florida. After an assessment of damage, we estimate the following timeline for reopening.

*Reopening October 8*
All Ft. Myers Beach area resorts

*Reopening October 16*
Lehigh Resort Club

*Reopening January 1, 2023*
Sanibel Beach Resort
Windward Passage Resort
Pink Shell Beach Resort
Bonita Resort Club
Mariners Boathouse

Many adjacent areas remain open and are welcoming guests with reservations including the *St. Petersburg* area resorts of Mariner Beach Club, Sand Pebble Resort, Island Gulf Resort.

If you have questions on an upcoming stay across the southeastern region, *please contact your resort directly*. If you are unable to reach a member of the resort team, Support is available at 843-449-6600.


----------



## rapmarks

5finny said:


> From VRI website
> Seems less than realistic
> 
> 
> *Hurricane Ian Updates*
> *October 3, 2022*
> Hurricane Ian has impacted several of our resorts in Florida. After an assessment of damage, we estimate the following timeline for reopening.
> 
> *Reopening October 8*
> All Ft. Myers Beach area resorts
> 
> *Reopening October 16*
> Lehigh Resort Club
> 
> *Reopening January 1, 2023*
> Sanibel Beach Resort
> Windward Passage Resort
> Pink Shell Beach Resort
> Bonita Resort Club
> Mariners Boathouse
> 
> Many adjacent areas remain open and are welcoming guests with reservations including the *St. Petersburg* area resorts of Mariner Beach Club, Sand Pebble Resort, Island Gulf Resort.
> 
> If you have questions on an upcoming stay across the southeastern region, *please contact your resort directly*. If you are unable to reach a member of the resort team, Support is available at 843-449-6600.


How is ths possible. No bridge to Sanibel. Total destruction on fort myers beach


----------



## 5finny

Unfortunately I do not think it is possible


----------



## TUGBrian

update from surfrider beach club just now



> Surfrider will be closed for a long time
> 
> We cannot offer you another place to stay. All of our property management resorts are on sanibel or ft myers beach which they are all tremendously damaged.
> No you cannot bank your week at  RCI or II, you have nothing to bank at this point.
> 
> Please watch Facebook for updates and also our webpage
> As soon as we can get on the island we will have more info for you.  I’m sorry I haven’t been posting much lately, I will try to post something every couple days.
> We are all good here. Each day gets better


----------



## pedro47

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I heard on the news today that Sanibel Island has 100 National Guard patrolling the island.......  Apparently there were looters present on Saturday 10/1 and they were removed.
> 
> Very sad situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How were they able to travel to the  Sanibel Island?


----------



## Sugarcubesea

rapmarks said:


> How is ths possible. No bridge to Sanibel. Total destruction on fort myers beach


@rapmarks, I agree, VRI is being completely unrealistic, there is no way all Ft. Myers Beach resorts will open on October 8th...


----------



## TUGBrian

pedro47 said:


> How were they able to travel to the  Sanibel Island?


national guard?  helicopter
looter?  boat


----------



## mdurette




----------



## rapmarks

Owners of a home on Sanibel were allowed to travel to Sanibel on their own boat today,Tuesday Oct 4


----------



## Bwolf

From VRI Website just now:

*Hurricane Ian Updates*
*October 4, 2022*
Due to damage caused by Hurricane Ian, Sanibel Beach Club 1, Beach Club 1, Bonita Resort and Club, Mariner’s Boathouse and Windward Passage Resorts are all closed until further notice.

If you have questions on an upcoming stay at the above resorts, please contact your resort directly; resort phones have been forwarded to a central location. If you are unable to reach a member of the resort team, Support is available at 843-449-6600.


----------



## dayooper

Here is the letter from HGVC to the Sanibel/Captiva/Fort Meyers owners.









						HGVC Email re Sanibel/Captiva/Fort Myers and Marco Island Ownerships
					

Dear Owner,   We write today to share an update with you regarding the impacts of Hurricane Ian to properties located in the Sanibel/Captiva/Fort Myers region.   All properties in the impacted area remain closed. These properties are:    Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort Hurricane House Resort Casa...




					tugbbs.com
				




These are affiliate resorts that are completely owned by the owners. These weeks do not have to be enrolled into the HGVC system and, in fact most are not. I wonder if some of these resorts will not be reopened. Someone above states that Casa Ybel is demolished and I wonder if the board will rebuild or sell the property?


----------



## Talent312

dayooper said:


> Here is the letter from HGVC to the Sanibel/Captiva/Fort Meyers owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HGVC Email re Sanibel/Captiva/Fort Myers and Marco Island Ownerships
> 
> 
> Dear Owner,   We write today to share an update with you regarding the impacts of Hurricane Ian to properties located in the Sanibel/Captiva/Fort Myers region.   All properties in the impacted area remain closed. These properties are:    Seawatch On-the-Beach Resort Hurricane House Resort Casa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tugbbs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are affiliate resorts that are completely owned by the owners. These weeks do not have to be enrolled into the HGVC system and, in fact most are not. I wonder if some of these resorts will not be reopened. Someone above states that Casa Ybel is demolished and I wonder if the board will rebuild or sell the property?



If Casa Ybel (or other Sanibel resorts) rebuilds, it'd be nice
if they installed some elevators and an ADA unit or two.

.


----------



## TravelTime

Mold is a huge problem. I can’t imagine that most people are able to remediate in time.









						After the Storm, the Mold: Warming Is Worsening Another Costly Disaster
					

Mold in homes is a costly crisis that often accompanies hurricanes and flooding, and climate change is amplifying the rain that feeds outbreaks.




					www.nytimes.com
				




*After the Storm, the Mold: Warming Is Worsening Another Costly Disaster*

Mold in homes is a costly crisis that often accompanies hurricanes and flooding, and climate change is amplifying the rain that feeds outbreaks.

On Tuesday morning, six days after Hurricane Ian tore through southwestern Florida, Alvaro “Moe” Zuluaga and his team of mold remediators walked through a house in Naples. The walls were cheerfully painted in sunny yellows and palm greens, and beyond a suspiciously musty smell there was little immediate sign that just days before, the entire home had been sitting in a foot of floodwater.

But on closer inspection, the baseboards were swollen. And there was a visible patch of mold in a single shoe.

“*If you don’t act right away, the mold will cover everything*,” he said.

In 20 years as a mold remediator in South Florida, Mr. Zuluaga has seen many houses where people didn’t act, and mold choked the houses from top to floor, settling on clothing and bedding and spreading through ductwork…

…*Mold may be one of the most devastating, long-term and hidden costs of America’s increasingly humid, wet and stormy climate*.

And while the extent of America’s mold problem is difficult to assess, there is consensus that climate change and more intense heat, rainfall and flooding — three key ingredients in a mold outbreak — are heightening the risk. There is relatively little publicly available data around mold rates, although there is robust scientific data that mold poses serious health risks from inhaling spores in the air….

….For mold remediation, *immediate action is critical*. The moment the waters recede or the rains stop, the clock starts. It can take only 24 hours for mold to take root. *By the 72-hour mark, it’s too late*. Any saturated porous or semi-porous surface — a bed, the kitchen cabinets — that hasn’t been treated has to go….


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

Talent312 said:


> If Casa Ybel (or other Sanibel resorts) rebuilds, it'd be nice
> if they installed some elevators and an ADA unit or two.
> 
> .





I don't think these resorts will even have the option not to install elevators (depending on how extensive the damage is).  

Current national codes call for accessibility on new construction of commercial or residential apartments, timeshares, or condominiums.   And this code may also apply to substantially damaged property that needs extensive rebuilding.

Besides elevators, stilts may also be required in the rebuilding process (for those buildings previously at ground level).



.


----------



## Roger830

TheTimeTraveler said:


> I don't think these resorts will even have the option not to install elevators (depending on how extensive the damage is).
> 
> Current national codes call for accessibility on new construction of commercial or residential apartments, timeshares, or condominiums.   And this code may also apply to substantially damaged property that needs extensive rebuilding.
> 
> Besides elevators, stilts may also be required in the rebuilding process (for those buildings previously at ground level).



To keep flood insurance costs low, our town has agreed to special fema guidelines. 

All new construction must be 15 feet above sea level. 

When we bought our house in 2009 we were above 12 feet so no flood insurance was required then. That was changed to 13 feet and it's now required if mortgaged.

Also this serious restriction was added. 
Over the previous 10 years, no more than a total of 50% of the appraised house value can be spent on the house except for repairs such as roof shingles.
This means that if someone has a house valued at $400,000 and they spent $100,000 over the past 10 years on a new kitchen and baths, if they have over $100,000 storm or fire damage, the house has to be rebuilt at 15 feet on pilings with breakout walls. Only vehicles and yard tools can be stored under the house.


----------



## PigsDad

Roger830 said:


> To keep flood insurance costs low, our town has agreed to special fema guidelines.
> 
> All new construction must be 15 feet above sea level.
> 
> When we bought our house in 2009 we were above 12 feet so no flood insurance was required then. That was changed to 13 feet and it's now required if mortgaged.
> 
> Also this serious restriction was added.
> Over the previous 10 years, no more than a total of 50% of the appraised house value can be spent on the house except for repairs such as roof shingles.
> This means that if someone has a house valued at $400,000 and they spent $100,000 over the past 10 years on a new kitchen and baths, if they have over $100,000 storm or fire damage, the house has to be rebuilt at 15 feet on pilings with breakout walls. Only vehicles and yard tools can be stored under the house.


And honestly, that is what needs to happen in areas that are hit with disasters -- update the building codes such that future disasters (they always happen, no stopping them) won't have as much of an impact.  Part of the reason that Sanibel and Ft. Myers Beach were hit so hard is that they had more relatively older construction.  Heck, there were even trailer parks only a few feet above sea level on some of those barrier islands / peninsulas!  Those should have long been relocated, as they were a disaster just waiting to happen.

Kurt


----------



## Kozman

TUGBrian said:


> post from lahaina inn resort (ft meyers)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 66039
> View attachment 66040


I think/know most of these estimates are crazily off. Time can prove me wrong!


----------



## TUGBrian

appears they are getting roads repaired/passable in record time!  good news for residents!


----------



## rapmarks

Kozman said:


> I think/know most of these estimates are crazily off. Time can prove me wrong!


Oh my, worse than I imagined


----------



## TravelTime

Jan M. said:


> We live Tamarac, Florida. It's 12 miles inland from the Wyndham Pompano Beach resorts. Homeowners insurance rates are high in southeast Florida. The Keys are the only area I know of with higher rates. In this area if you live west of I-95 the rates drop and they drop more if you live west of the turnpike. When we bought our place in 2011 a lot of insurance companies weren't selling homeowners insurance so our options were limited. Early last year I read an article about more insurance companies are now selling homeowners insurance in Florida and found a company through Allstate that cut what we'd been paying in half. This year the annual renewal in March was $2621.07 for a just under 1200 square foot under air patio home with a one car attached garage and small walled in lanais front and back. Our development of 146 homes was built 1985-1987, is bordered on one side by a canal and has never had flooding nor any significant storm damage even with Andrew, Wilma and Irma. But our homeowners insurance is still more than our property taxes and we live west of the turnpike so are in the lowest rate area!
> 
> Our flood insurance was $648 when we renewed it in March. In 2021 it was $572 and $504 in 2020. Prior to that it had been $438-$450 for 9 years. A few years ago they did a reevaluation of flood zone plans and our development is in lowest risk area. Miami and Fort Lauderdale areas get flooding with the king tides so I'm guessing that's why our flood insurance rates have been going up.
> 
> Homeowners on the west coast of Florida can expect to see their homeowners insurance rates go up and probably the flood insurance too. Florida residents can expect to see a drop in the number of insurance companies offering homeowners insurance in Florida.



Is your flood insurance $648 a year or $2621 a year? I got confused.


----------



## silentg

I heard Hurricane Ian was the worst Hurricane in 87 years!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler

silentg said:


> I heard Hurricane Ian was the worst Hurricane in 87 years!




In terms of damage in Florida it may have been, however Hurricane Katrina did massive damage in New Orleans back in 2005 and caused over 1,800 deaths.

It took them years to recover in Louisiana and some would argue that they still aren't fully recovered 17 years later.........



.


----------



## jwalk03

TheTimeTraveler said:


> In terms of damage in Florida it may have been, however Hurricane Katrina did massive damage in New Orleans back in 2005 and caused over 1,800 deaths.
> 
> It took them years to recover in Louisiana and some would argue that they still aren't fully recovered 17 years later.........
> 
> 
> 
> .



I went to the Sugar Bowl in 2011 so 5.5 years after Hurricane Katrina and there were still buildings where you could see the water line and the red spray paint on the outside indicating how many bodies were found inside.  It was a chilling site to see, especially so many years later.  Also driving in on I-10 from Mississippi there were still overhead sites that were over the old interstate that was washed away- that was bizarre too.  I assume they took them down at some point after that.


----------



## stonebroke

Charlotte Bay Resort - I spoke to the front desk today and I asked about damage.  I was told that many of the shingles on the roof will need replacing as well all of the air condition units located on the roof.  There was a fence blown down near the swimming pool and the soffit was damaged in several places.  There was also water damage in one unit.  Pretty good news considering its location.  Part of the resort near the water was destroyed by Hurricane Charley in 2004 and was never rebuilt and the person said at the front desk that this was nothing like t hat.


----------



## emeryjre

Received a text today about Marriott Crystal Shores.  They expect the resort to be open and operational by November.  I realize it is a little vague.  They did ask for our reservation arrival date, name on reservation, and confirmation number.


----------



## Miss Marty

*Oct. 15th - Travel Advisory for RCI® Subscribing Members: Update from RCI online*

Hurricane Ian - Florida Impact: The safety and well-being of our members and affiliates is always our top priority.  The devastating effects of Hurricane Ian impacted Florida residents, businesses, and many of our resort partners. We continue to receive updates from our resort partners and are working diligently to reach all of our members and resort owners whose travel plans have been impacted. Due to this event, resort availability throughout many areas in Florida, especially coastal areas, may be disrupted for some time.


----------



## Deb & Bill

mbh said:


> We have a condo in Naples, we pay $841


We live on Marco and just paid $1280 for flood insurance.  This is less than we paid in Louisiana after we had two claims.  It was about $2000 a year.

We are in the center of the island near the Elementary School, so about 1.7 miles from the beach.  We got about a 6.5 ft storm surge.  We had about 2" inches of water line on our garage door, but the floor of the garage is 6.4 ft.  House is 8.1 ft.  No water in the house. More water damage than Irma, but a bit less wind damage than Irma (pretty much all the roofs are intact this time).  We moved to Marco six weeks before Irma hit and we evacuated.  They were saying 20 foot storm surge was expected. We got no water on our street at all.  This time the storm surge estimates were lal over the place. Looking at the NHC storm surge info, we should have expected about 1-3'.  They were reporting 3-6' for days/hours before the storm. The day the storm hit, they announced 6-9', then over 12'.  By that time it was too late to evacuate because Collier Blvd on the mainland between Hammock Bay and Fiddlers Creek was underwater.  The surge hit at high tide, so that is what brought us the 6.5'.  We stood on our front porch watching the river go by our house on our street.  When it got to the front steps (with all the front yards covered with water), I got worried.  But shortly after than it started receding, so we got no water in the house.  People in the older houses not built to Miami-Dade specs were not so lucky (lots of the Deltona houses especially) and got flooded, but not ceiling height, just a foot or two.  But as we learned in Louisiana, an inch is all it takes to soak up in the sheetrock, ruin carpets, pop up the floors.  

Some of the businesses on Marco got flooded, so they are still closed and will be for weeks or months.  Walgreens at San Marco and S Barfield will be closed a couple of months. 

Lots of dead landscaping, including uprooted shrubs and bushes.


----------



## Talent312

Miss Marty said:


> *Oct. 15th - Travel Advisory for RCI Subscribing Members: Update from RCI online*
> Hurricane Ian - Florida Impact: The safety and well-being of our members and affiliates is always our top priority....




I nearly spewed coffee on my keyboard. It took them 2 weeks to come up with this blather.
.


----------



## Laurie

"After a walloping by Hurricane Ian, South Seas Island Resort on Captiva is laying off nearly 240 employees.

"In a notice to the state, Marsha Michael, the resort's director of human resources, said the damages from Ian are severe, resulting in the 'cessation' of operations 'for the foreseeable future.' "









						South Seas Island Resort to lay off nearly 240 employees due to damage from Hurricane Ian
					

South Seas Island Resort is laying off hundreds of employees because of damage from Hurricane Ian that will require a $1 billion massive rebuild.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## rapmarks

Prophetic 
last year we went to shell island beach club, last week of October. It was really difficult and I said, on here, that I thought it would be our last year. Since I only exchanged into Sanibel, Naples or Marco I undoubtedly saw into the future.  Wish I could predict the stock market too.


----------

